# My maybe 40-50 gallon frag tank build



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

(no idea what size it is, ill measure it one day)

here is what i have so far

i picked it up the other night, went to reseal it and shattered the front of it
20 minutes later i had a new front on it and about a half hour after that i started to reseal it










i figured with this tank i have lots of floor space and not alot of light so i can get more light to the frags

for lighting im going to go with a 36" coralife dual t5 ho and a 36" dual t5 n/o

for filtration i plan of running a fluval filled with crushed coral and phosphate remover or a 20 gallon sump with stuff and junk in it, not to sure which one yet.

for racks im going to drill out plexiglass similiar to how pegboard is drilled out but bigger holes. and support it with plexiglass legs (i just dont like the look of egg crate, it looks cheap imo.

as far as frag stones im going to use 1x1 squares of travertine tile for now and eventually go out and buy some plugs


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

While acrylic is more clean and clear looking, after it starts growing algae on it it will block the light to the lower racks... Not to shatter your plans but I have made a few acrylic frag racks myself, that's how I know. I hate eggcrate in tanks aswell. 

Here is a sound suggestion, lay the bottom with smaller crushed coral or aragonite, you only need a fine layer to cover the bottom, don't use sand as it gets blown around. Then lay the square tiles directly on top of the crushed coral. Add a few pieces of live rock to the back corners and voila you're done. You can also drill holes in the live rock and use acrylic rods to hang corals like a Xmas tree.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

tang daddy said:


> While acrylic is more clean and clear looking, after it starts growing algae on it it will block the light to the lower racks... Not to shatter your plans but I have made a few acrylic frag racks myself, that's how I know. I hate eggcrate in tanks aswell.
> 
> Here is a sound suggestion, lay the bottom with smaller crushed coral or aragonite, you only need a fine layer to cover the bottom, don't use sand as it gets blown around. Then lay the square tiles directly on top of the crushed coral. Add a few pieces of live rock to the back corners and voila you're done. You can also drill holes in the live rock and use acrylic rods to hang corals like a Xmas tree.


i like that idea, as far as growing algae and blocking light i only planned on doing 1 level for frags and doing a few fish like gobies and maybe a smaller species of tang in there


----------

